# So what is the big idea with two card slots



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 23, 2012)

And what are the benefits to two different type slots?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 23, 2012)

One card fails, you don't lose all your pics.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 23, 2012)

Back-up?

Write to two cards so that if one fails you still have the other...?


----------



## DorkSterr (Feb 23, 2012)

Overflow, backup, more space, separate videos and pictures, one card for RAW other for JPG... Etc.


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 23, 2012)

Here's another question. What's the significance of having two different card slots, like CF and SD?

I think for most users, they will tend to stick to just one type to make assortment easier. My guess is when you have two different slots, one of them will end up not being used at all, hence wasting space in the camera.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 23, 2012)

If they were different types (CF vs. SD), what Dorksterr said makes the most sense to me.  RAW on one JPG on the other, photos on one video on the other, etc...  Either that, or just giving you the option to use whichever card you already have (like if you already have a bunch of CF cards and don't want to buy a SD card).  In the later case - yeah, one of the slots would not be getting used much.

Personally, if I had a camera with two slots, I would want them to take the same media type...


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 23, 2012)

What if you buy a new camera.. and buy a high-end CF card for it for maximum performance. But you have a lot of SD's that you use in your second body (when you use it)? Let's say you fill up the CF card...  No big deal, stick a SD in and keep on shooting!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 23, 2012)

So no one really knows why....


----------



## matthewo (Feb 23, 2012)

Options.  Cf cards are expensive but less likely to currupt.  Sd cards are cheap.

How can you not see the point.  It gives you options to use what card you want


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 23, 2012)

matthewo said:
			
		

> Options.  Cf cards are expensive but less likely to currupt.  Sd cards are cheap.
> 
> How can you not see the point.  It gives you options to use what card you want



So for Canons before, for example... Like the 7D that uses a CF card.... There is a bene to using a SD card in a dual slot that breaks down more often than a CF card. 

I feel like I'm using a compact camera card on a big girl camera....


----------



## jriepe (Feb 24, 2012)

There is another good reason for dual card slots that no one mentioned.  It's especially useful for we senior citizens with short memories.  Many times I will stick my SD card into my laptop download my images, post process the ones I intend to keep then go about doing something else completely forgetting my SD card is in my computer. I'd hate to drive ten to twelve miles to a forest preserve only to find I don't have a card in the camera. I don't shoot video but if I start I would want the video on a separate card.  Many reasons have been given in the other replies and they are all good ones.

Jerry


----------



## jake337 (Feb 24, 2012)

I would think it to be beneficial to pro sports shooter who are shooting at 10fps quite often.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 24, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> So no one really knows why....



lol Ta Da!


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 24, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> So no one really knows why....



Oh boy


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 24, 2012)

LightSpeed said:
			
		

> Oh boy



Shouldn't you be napping right now?


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 24, 2012)

It's for backup...that's the reason.  The first reply and many others knew why.

Let's look at which cameras have the duel card slots.  It's the highest level DSLR cameras...which are tools for professional photographers....who's livelihood depends on getting their images captured and safely moved on.  
So the two card slots aren't for those who are forgetful, or those who are trying to save a few bucks with cheaper cards....they are for redundancy.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Mike I just closed a window on a site that outlined three reasons 

1. Speed
2. Redundancy 
3. Buffers

Also competing formats/convenience. So there is not one reason or even two. Without knowing how each slot rolls over in specific bodies, or if they do and as it relates to the new specs on the Canon 5D III, I do not follow the logic of two different card types, for any reason at this point in time of this body's evolution 

None of the reasons point to an answer on that either.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Feb 24, 2012)

I've never used the CF card slot but I would think that it's actually make for most pros since they prefer CF cards and have a SD card  in helps, besides back up, to make it easy to share out in the field since its most likely there's SD card readers around.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 24, 2012)

I *think* the reason for different card types...is mainly for space.  Two CF card slots take up a lot more room than one CF and one SD.  Also, being able to use either type of card, is a good option to have, if you find yourself in a memory card emergency.  



> as it relates to the new specs on the Canon 5D III, I do not follow the logic of two different card types, for any reason at this point in time of this body's evolution


Are they saying that the 5DIII will have two slots?  
That does make sense to me.  The 5D series is a favorite of wedding shooters....and redundancy can be very important for wedding photographers.  
I sometimes work with a fantastic, high end photographer around here.  His main wedding camera is a 1DsmkIII and he says that he mainly uses that body because of the duel slots.  When he's shooting portraits or something that can't easily be redone if needed, he prefers a 40D.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Mike-  Yes, so far it is saying dual slots a CF and an SD. Its funny when you are so programmed for only one card for an entire lifetime to open the mind for two.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, if you second shoot, you give the main shooter the 2nd card.  I find it annoying not being able to see my shots until a few days after the main shooter download them.  That and backup if one card fails.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 24, 2012)

....I only have an SD in my pocket cam...so an SD holds the same amount as a CF? I have to not be lazy and look into this so I know....


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have a couple of 32 GB SD's that I use in my D7000. I run them in Backup Mode.. where each card gets the shot as I shoot it. As mentioned.. if one card fails, I have the other! I know the D4 is going to have XQD and SD... CF (and XQD?) are a lot faster and more reliable, but SD is still very popular... so it will go both ways. Have to see if the dual card copy will work there (adequately fast).... don't know yet!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 24, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> ....I only have an SD in my pocket cam...so an SD holds the same amount as a CF? I have to not be lazy and look into this so I know....



YOu can find Class 10 SD cards that hold 32GB for around 30-40 bucks.


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't know if you are aware, but the way the slots 'roll over' is configurable in the menu.  The options are as everyone has stated; duplicate, overflow, RAW on one JPEG on other, etc.  I believe the reason for different card types has to do with backwards compatibility and changing digital media storage, in a sense.  Take for instance the new D4; it uses SD and the new XQD cards.  Nikon probably realized that not everyone was going to rush out and buy the new uber-expensive digital storage format that is likely not compatible with any other camera at this time, so they kept SD for those that wouldn't.  The move to QXD would also allow those willing to take the leap to take advantage of the new speeds the QXD cards offer  (SD Cards are up to 120MB/s, CF is up to 167MB/s, XQD is up to 500MB/s). It's about options and compatibility.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 24, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> I don't know if you are aware, but the way the slots 'roll over' is configurable in the menu.  The options are as everyone has stated; duplicate, overflow, RAW on one JPEG on other, etc.  I believe the reason for different card types has to do with backwards compatibility and changing digital media storage, in a sense.  Take for instance the new D4; it uses SD and the new XQD cards.  Nikon probably realized that not everyone was going to rush out and buy the new uber-expensive digital storage format that is likely not compatible with any other camera at this time, so they kept SD for those that wouldn't.  The move to QXD would also allow those willing to take the leap to take advantage of the new speeds the QXD cards offer  (SD Cards are up to 120MB/s, CF is up to 167MB/s, XQD is up to 500MB/s). It's about options and compatibility.



Thank You!!!


----------



## mjhoward (Feb 24, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Thank You!!!



You're welcome


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank You to everyone else too. I really appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## Tony S (Feb 24, 2012)

It's so when the the good looking lady in the bar you've been snapping pictures of comes over with a group and tells you to delete the pictures or her boyfriend will pull out a can of whoop azz on you, you can delete to make her happy but still have all your pictues. :lmao:


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 24, 2012)

Tony S said:


> It's so when the the good looking lady in the bar you've been snapping pictures of comes over with a group and tells you to delete the pictures or her boyfriend will pull out a can of whoop azz on you, you can delete to make her happy but still have all your pictues. :lmao:



There we go...That's the one that we were waitng for!!!


----------



## jriepe (Feb 25, 2012)

Tony S said:


> It's so when the the good looking lady in the bar you've been snapping pictures of comes over with a group and tells you to delete the pictures or her boyfriend will pull out a can of whoop azz on you, you can delete to make her happy but still have all your pictues. :lmao:



Tony,

Something similar happened to me years ago.  A couple friends and myself were on a fishing trip at Three Lakes, Wisconsin.  In that day we loved our beer and we were frequenting a bar that had three very nice looking barmaids.  I was taking pictures with my (don't laugh) Kodak Instamatic 40 not only of the lovely ladies but the customers.  I left the camera on the bar as we went to shoot pool and later discovered someone had taken the film out.  When I asked who did it a large Hell's Angel looking kind of guy told me he did and said he can't be photographed.  In my drunken state I was so angry that I actually tossed the camera across the highway.  But the next day when I sobered up I went back to retrieve it.  

And in case you are wondering, yes I have matured as I've grown older and I don't touch alcohol.  And if I had challenged the guy I may not have had the opportunity to grow older and mature.  If something similar did happen today I doubt very seriously I would throw my D7000 across the highway.

Jerry


----------



## Tony S (Feb 25, 2012)

Jerry,

My post was in jest at this thread and a few others recently like it... http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...uestion-about-people-taking-pictures-you.html

See, if you had been digital back then you could have had a second memory device and had pics of that biker who was probably and undercover cop to post up on the bar's Facebook page.


----------



## jriepe (Feb 26, 2012)

Tony,

I knew your post was in jest and thanks for the link.  That was some interesting read.  

Jerry


----------



## CMfromIL (Feb 27, 2012)

I see this evolving in a few years like razors for men.  Next year Nikon will release one that has three (3) slots for memory.  Year after that...Canon not to be outdone will have a 'pro' model with FOUR memory slots.  Sony of course will shortly release their model with 5 cards after that.


----------

